# Safari se ferme tout seul



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

Bonjour, j'ai un problème avec safari, il se ferme tout seul quand je clique sur un lien genre google ou autre. ce problème n'est pas régulier, il se ferme sans message d'erreur comme si j'avais appuyé sur cmd+q. J'avais déjà ce problème sur mon ancien imac (lion), je viens de changer pour le nouveau (M lion) et j'ai mêmes soucis. merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

bonjour

ce qui est très interessant ( et aidera peut etre à solutionner) c'est que tu dis que t'avais ca avant sur l' autre mac
Ca sent  un ou des fichiers nazes quelque part  sur l'ancien mac , et qui auraient été transferés au moment du transfert de données vers le nouveau mac
(et donc feraient pareil)


test
tu vas CREER un compte utilisateur mac
( un 2 e compte sert toujours , en cas de couac sur compte 1 ,  ou pour tests, garde le à l'avenir)

et sur ce compte tu testes Safari
Fortes chances que tout soit ok avec le Safari utilisé via ce compte là


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2013)

si ça peut aider, j'ai ce soucis depuis la 10.8.2 
Safari quitte comme bon lui semble ( de temps à autres )
j'ai essayé tous les trucs ou astuces et conseils que l'on m'a proposé, sans succès
de guerre lasse et n'ayant pas envie de me prendre le choux , je suis passé sous un autre navigateur
Précision, avec mon second MBP resté lui sous SL aucun problème de ce type


----------



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

ok merci pour l'aide, je vais testé.
pour info je n'ai pas utilisé l'assistant de migration. 
j'ai transféré mes photos et vidéos avec un dd externe et pour les logiciels j'ai fait une installation toute propre


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

> j'ai essayé tous les trucs ou astuces et conseils que l'on m'a proposé, sans succès


ben si on sait pas lesquels...
Faudra préciser


----------



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

pour info 

extensions installées: adblock, click to flash, translate. toutes les trois désactivées pour test= problème non réglé 

autres: flash player , tuxera, flip4mac (désinstallé= problème non réglé ) 

option activé dans google : Ouvrir chaque résultat sélectionné dans une nouvelle fenêtre du navigateur (c'est là que le problème se produit)


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

ca ne se produit QUE quand tu cliques un resultat de recherche google?

si c'est ca c'est pas grave et sans doute vite soignable


----------



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

en majorité oui c'est sur google, et rarement sur un autre mais ça arrive.
ça peut arriver trois fois dans la journée en peu de temps et des fois je suis tranquille une semaine, c'est vraiment aléatoire


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

hummmm
si ce n'était QUE google j'aurai pensé un couac de cookies  ( google) et liés)

mais si ca arrive aussi avec d'autres choses...

peut etre que c'est la plist safari qui faiblit
en ce cas faudra peut etre  remplacer un ou des fichiers
(pas reinitialiser car ca ca  reutilise  le même fichier , remplacer)


----------



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

donc je dois supprimer le fichier plist de safari?
par contre je ne le trouve pas 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

j'ai testé en utilisant un autre compte pendant une heure (pas de problème , bon une heure c'est peut être un peu court)
je suis revenu à ma session, premier clic sur un lien google= fermeture de safari


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

ca confirme que le souci est bien au sein des fichiers safari de ta session
(et probablement la plist)

tu peux toujours tester le remplacement
Safari fermé déplacer  la plist actuelle dans un dossier de rangement temporaire
et relance Safari
 la plist est là
compte/Bibliotheque//Preferences/com.apple.Safari.plist'

t'auras quelques réglages mineurs à refaire
mais le reste ( historiques , signets etc ) seront là


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> ben si on sait pas lesquels...
> Faudra préciser


les mêmes solutions que vous proposez à Michael77 par exemple
rien à faire , ça s'en va et ça revient 
j'ai préféré taper en touche que de déclencher une générale...
en attendant la 10.8.3 j'ai changé de navigateur 
( pour ma part le problème se situe à l'ouverture d'onglet ...hop plantage  relancer ouvrir Safari puis ouvrir un nouvel onglet et hop replantage ...3 à 4 fois de suite puis ok )
pas très grave , ça m'a fait découvrir Iron


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

alan63 a dit:


> j'ai changé de navigateur .../....
> pas très grave , ça m'a fait découvrir Iron


il y a une longue liste de très bons navigateurs de très connus à plus confidentiels malins( firefox , camino , Opera Chrome etc etc)
le choix se fait par critères tech ET confort personnel  avec l'outil
Aucune obligation d'utiliser l'outil déjà là
il est même assez conseillé d'avoir au moins 2 ou 3 navigateurs
(en cas de couac ou pour des besoins differents)

ps perso ca fait des années que S*** n'est pas mon navigateur principal ( mais shhhhtt, )


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> il y a une longue liste de très bons navigateurs de très connus à plus confidentiels malins( firefox , camino , Opera Chrome etc etc)
> le choix se fait par critères tech ET confort personnel  avec l'outil
> Aucune obligation d'utiliser l'outil déjà là
> il est même assez conseillé d'avoir au moins 2 ou 3 navigateurs
> ...


nous sommes bien d'accord


et je céde trop souvent à la facilité...
pour avoir eu le temps de tester un peu tout j'en garde 2 Iron et Safari
d'ailleurs j'ai tout en double, une manie hein
2 bagnoles , 2 téléphones , 2 ordinateurs, 2costumes du dimanche, 2 cannes à pêches , etc..
pas de femme , y parait que je suis chiant...pfttt:love:


----------



## macabee (5 Mars 2013)

camino : c'est pas un peu lent ?


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

macabee a dit:


> camino : c'est pas un peu lent ?


ca dépend des machines

tuyau au cas ou
 sur de vieux PPC c'est plus  correct que les anciens Safari
( même si et  les veterans s'en souviennent , les premieres versions du navigateur japonais Shiira etait de la bombe sur ppc)

faut pas avoir peur d'essayer des navigateurs un peu differents
(souvent écrasés par l'hégémonie des grands , mais qui dans leur coin font  parfois du très  bon boulot voire innovent)
On a parfois d'excellentes surprises
Et si on n'aime pas ben on arrête de s'en servir. Et c'est tout.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2013)

macabee a dit:


> camino : c'est pas un peu lent ?


je l'ai utilisé quelques temps 
léger et stable , pas plus lent que Safari.J'ai fini par me lasser de son interface du même âge que moi 
Comme navigateur de secours c'est bien , s'intègre parfaitement à l'univers mac
 mais plus de MAJ et pas d'extensions ( blocage de pub et de Flash integré )
à essayer pour se faire une idée et qui sait ....


----------



## michael77 (5 Mars 2013)

Est ce que la plist à un rapport avec la liste des onglets, car c'est la seul chose que j'ai importé de l'ancien Mac sur le nouveau sur safari


----------



## pascalformac (5 Mars 2013)

liste d'onglets?
tu veux dire les signets ( les bookmarks) ?
en dossiers menus ou sur barre
ils sont stockés ailleurs dans le dossier Safari de ta bibliotheque iavec le reste ( historique, topsite etc)
(un fichier bookmarks)


----------



## michael77 (6 Mars 2013)

oui pardon je parlais des signets


----------



## michael77 (7 Mars 2013)

pour l'instant je n'ai pas supprimé la plist (pas trouvé), j'ai juste désactivé dans les paramètres de google l'ouverture dans une nouvel fenêtre et pour l'instant je n'ai pas rencontré de problèmes


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

la plist est là , sans la plist Safari peut pas marcher!

selon les versions d'OS lla biblio est visible
 direct ( via finder)
ou
 cachée par sécurité
on peut y accéder mais accès indirect
( finder /aller à en appuyant ALT)
on peut aussi modifier des réglages pour rendre l'accès visible en permanence


----------



## michael77 (7 Mars 2013)

j'avais vu sur internet pour la touche alt mais je n'y arrive pas. il faut cliquer sur les dossiers tout en appuyant sur alt?


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

Aller  sur le bureau  ou  finder

puis en haut menu Aller à 
c'est à ce moment là que tu appuyes sur ALT-OPTION

selection "Aller à" et touche ALT
la liste incluera ta bibliotheque


----------



## subsole (7 Mars 2013)

michael77 a dit:


> j'avais vu sur internet pour la touche alt mais je n'y arrive pas. il faut cliquer sur les dossiers tout en appuyant sur alt?



Finder (Bureau) => onglet Aller, maintenir la touche _alt_ la ligne Bibliothèque apparait.


----------



## michael77 (7 Mars 2013)

cool ça marche merci 
d'apres toi je le supprime maintenant ou j'attend que le problème revient


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

tu fais comme tu veux 
mais si tu ne fais rien , ca ne résoud rien
Si tu agis ca sera peut etre résolu
(ou pas)


----------



## michael77 (7 Mars 2013)

c fait fichier plist déplacé. du coup j'ai réactivé l'option dans google ouvrir dans une nouvel fenêtre pour voir

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------

et voila ça vient de recommencer en cliquant sur une recherche google


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

michael77 a dit:


> c fait fichier plist déplacé. du coup j'ai réactivé l'option dans google ouvrir dans une nouvel fenêtre pour voir
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h03 ----------
> 
> et voila ça vient de recommencer en cliquant sur une recherche google


un peu le même soucis que moi avec les onglets Safari
le mieux est de basculer sur un autre naviagateur en attendant la 10.8.3 qui reglera le problème ...ou pas


----------



## pascalformac (7 Mars 2013)

Autre piste à explorer
*virer les caches Safari
(ils sont dans la ta biblio /caches)

tu peux le faire via le menu safari
(menu Safari/vider le cache)


----------



## michael77 (8 Mars 2013)

tiens sous ml vider le cache n'apparait plus


----------



## pascalformac (8 Mars 2013)

encore par mesure de limitation d'interaction avec fichiers de biblio

MAIS il est toujours au menu ...si on active le menu  avancé developer ( via preferences safari)

ou le virer à la main
tu jettes le dossier Safari qui est dans ta biblio de compte/caches


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2013)

A mon avis, le mieux serait de passer un coup d'OnyX. 
Pour le réglage, voir la capture.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

pas forcement cocher  cookies
ca nettoye 
mais obligera Michael77 a rerentrer des logs de comptes divers
(c'est pas hyper long non plus sauf si inscrit à 1488647 endroits)

par contre virer les cookies google et liés ca oui , allegrement


----------



## subsole (9 Mars 2013)

pascalformac a dit:


> pas forcement cocher  cookies
> ca nettoye
> mais obligera Michael77 a rerentrer des logs de comptes divers
> (c'est pas hyper long non plus sauf si inscrit à 1488647 endroits)
> ...


Personnellement, c'est ce que je fais. 
Je virerais tout, histoire de repartir sur de bonnes bases. mais je ne suis pas une larve, moi.  ;-)) ^^


----------



## michael77 (9 Mars 2013)

j'avais déjà utilisé onyx pour voir mais le résultat est négatif, je peu toujours réessayer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h39 ----------

on m'a aussi conseillé de supprimer le fichier cache.db dans ~/Bibliothèque/Caches/com.apple.Safari/Cache.db

safari à encore quitter tout seul il y a quelques minutes, j'ai fais un copier coller de la console qui entoure le problème 

09/03/13 09:10:43,159 Safari[398]: Received an invalid message from the web process with message ID 323002e
09/03/13 09:10:49,677 WebProcess[4933]: objc[4933]: Object 0x7fa6734137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:10:49,687 WebProcess[4933]: objc[4933]: Object 0x7fa6734137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:11:59,763 Safari[398]: Received an invalid message from the web process with message ID 323002f
09/03/13 09:12:28,923 WebProcess[4947]: objc[4947]: Object 0x7fbfb14137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:12:28,934 WebProcess[4947]: objc[4947]: Object 0x7fbfb14137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:12:31,000 kernel[0]: (default pager): [KERNEL]: default_pager_backing_store_monitor - send LO_WAT_ALERT
09/03/13 09:12:34,000 kernel[0]: macx_swapoff SUCCESS
09/03/13 09:12:47,619 Safari[4945]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
09/03/13 09:13:24,548 Safari[4945]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
09/03/13 09:13:44,842 Safari[4945]: CGContextClipToRect: invalid context 0x0
09/03/13 09:15:29,350 launchctl[4963]: launchctl: Couldn't stat("/Library/LaunchAgents/com.oracle.java.Java-Updater.plist"): No such file or directory
09/03/13 09:16:05,892 mdworker[4971]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
09/03/13 09:16:05,895 mdworker[4970]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
09/03/13 09:16:05,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(4972) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd
09/03/13 09:16:05,954 sandboxd[4972]: ([4971]) mdworker(4971) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd
09/03/13 09:16:05,974 sandboxd[4972]: ([4970]) mdworker(4970) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd
09/03/13 09:16:16,038 WebProcess[4966]: objc[4966]: Object 0x7ffd394137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:16:16,049 WebProcess[4966]: objc[4966]: Object 0x7ffd394137c0 of class NSUserDefaults autoreleased with no pool in place - just leaking - break on objc_autoreleaseNoPool() to debug
09/03/13 09:18:06,574 mdworker[4987]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
09/03/13 09:18:06,576 mdworker[4988]: Unable to talk to lsboxd
09/03/13 09:18:06,637 sandboxd[4989]: ([4987]) mdworker(4987) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd
09/03/13 09:18:06,698 sandboxd[4989]: ([4988]) mdworker(4988) deny mach-lookup com.apple.ls.boxd
09/03/13 09:18:06,000 kernel[0]: Sandbox: sandboxd(4989) deny mach-lookup com.apple.coresymbolicationd


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

subsole a dit:


> Personnellement, c'est ce que je fais.
> Je virerais tout, histoire de repartir sur de bonnes bases. mais je ne suis pas une larve, moi.  ;-)) ^^


l'inconvenient de cette fonction onyx ( par ailleurs TRES bon outil) c'est qu'elle agit sur tous les navigateurs
Alors que virer ponctuellement tel ou tel fichier QUE Safari , laisse les autres navigateurs intacts

repartir à zero sur Safari est une très bonne idée
(équivalente à test sur 2é session sur safari "neuf")

je ne garderai que les signets
et basta


----------



## michael77 (9 Mars 2013)

c possible de garder les informations des formulaires ou non


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

normalement oui
j'ai pas 10.8 sous les yeux  là
mais regarde ton dossier Safari  dans ta biblio tu devrais avoir un ou des fichiers genre "form values"
-

Mais par ailleurs vu ton probleme
passer des heures à pister ceci cela , enlever ca , puis ceci , retester ca puis ceci prend plus de temps que repartir à neuf
repartir à neuf c'est la garantie de fichiers neufs  et à priori ok sauf si le souci   vient d'ailleurs
(et en ce cas faudra redresser plus globalement ou changer de navigateur)


----------



## michael77 (9 Mars 2013)

ok je vais tester, je coche tout sauf les signets c'est ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

hein?
je parle pas d'onyx mais  d'assainir   Safari sur ton compte utilisateur mac

en plus si tu regardes bien onyx cette case 'signets"..
relis sa fonction ( y a une image au dessus)

tu as manifestement un Safari bancal sur la session

une facon simple de proceder  serait de repartir comme sur safari session2 
( qui d'après ce que tu dis , lui marche sans souci)
quitte à eventuellement preserver les signets  voire formulaires


----------



## michael77 (9 Mars 2013)

d'accord mais comment repartir avec un nouveau safari sur ma session?
safari/ reinitialiser safari et tout cocher ou une autre manip ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

ben  c'est le même principe que pour la plist
en deplacant ton dossier Safari de ta biblio

il s'en créra un neuf après utilisation de Safari

ensuite si ca t'arrange tu remets les anciens  signets  ou mieux  copie renommée et les formulaires  ou  mieux copie renommée à la place des neufs

et si tout baigne après test
tu pourras jeter le dossier déplacé
--
ce genre de manip c'est le BA BA de la reparation mac
toiut macuser connait ( ou devrait)


----------



## michael77 (9 Mars 2013)

je vais tester, merci pour l'info que je ne connaissait pas d'ailleurs mais ça c'était avant


----------



## pascalformac (9 Mars 2013)

ne JETTE rien de ce dossier pour le moment ,tu le déplaces hors biblio

et si possible quand tu remplaceras les signets , fais le avec une copie renommée ( enlever le copie de , pour qu'il se nomme exactement comme celui qu'il remplacera dans le dossier safari neuf)

--
bien entendu ces manips se font safari *fermé*


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

tiens c'est à explorer 
et j'aurai du y penser

sur un autre fil je lis ca


> - gros bug avec javascript, safari plante systématiquement avec une  recherche google sauf si on décoche le module javascripts dans les préf


très possible que cela soit ca


----------



## michael77 (11 Mars 2013)

j'avais testé cette solution avec javascript mais sans résultat
en tout cas depuis que j'ai fais ta manip (supprimer le dossier safari) je n'ai plus rencontré de problème nickel.
petit à petit je vais recréer les signets et installer les extensions pour voir si le problème revient, je te tiens au courant.
merci d'avoir passé du temps pour mon problème c'est vraiment très sympa


----------



## pascalformac (11 Mars 2013)

Mais enfin ,....
t'as PAS besoin de "recréer" les signets petit  à petit

remets l'ancien fichier de signets ( bookmarks)  ou mieux une copie renomée*  à la place du neuf et tu retrouves tout

*ca ca evite de reutilser l'original
vaut mieux le garder à part


----------

